# Called sketchy trying to help drunk young girl



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

I picked up a girl at a bar and she was pretty tipsy and fell asleep on the ride. Cool, no worries, happens all the time. I get her home and then she realizes she left her keys or lost them. I was feeling bad for her, I didn’t want to drive off and have her lay on her porch alone all night without options. She was terrified off being left alone in the dark outside her apartment. She begged me not to leave even. So I let her stay in the back of the car while she phoned friends to see if they found her keys or would let her sleep over. I try to be supportive and get her to focus on reaching her friends cus she is stumbling a bit and bumbling about her ex. She hands me her phone to help her out and I notice the texts she sent back and forth with her friend and my heart sinks when I saw she wrote something like “the driver is being so sketchy.” not going to lie it hit me in my guts. I was being helpful and this young cute girl that reminded me of my sister took me for a creep. I instantly went cold and told her she should leave and just as she does she starts puking in my car. I could she it coming and held her head so she would aim in the bag and not my car. I lost all interest in helping her out after that and after making sure she was at least coherent, I drove off. She even got rude and demanded I not charge her for puke, even though I went out of my way to help her puke in a bag and not spill it on the way out. Didn’t want to be involved anymore, I felt like garbage. Honestly can’t say if she kept puking and needed help or she fell asleep/went unconscious outside in danger of who knows what if a dangerous guy stumbled on her. I figured me being kind was coming off creepy, even though I didn’t even flirt with her, attempt to touch her other than help to aim her puke and looked away as she peed right outside my car/had panties showing from skirt. I turned the app off and drove home almost 10 miles empty. Didn’t feel like making money or helping people get home safe/sound like I usually like to do. I felt pretty defeated


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

honestly. **** her. seriously. I wouldn't feel bad with whatever happened next with her. some people are just unappreciative *****es, and they deserve the karma coming there way. collect your cleaning fee, and just imagine that youre flipping her off as she pays for the cleaning of your car


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

No good deed goes unpunished. Never forget that.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

don’t sweat it bro, collect your cleaning fee, **** that

dont feel bad for a misinterpretation of your character from a drunk ...


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> No good deed goes unpunished. Never forget that.


Thank goodness I have an interior camera. I locked the clips for the ride if god forbid she claims anything. Everything was recorded and I'll prove it if need be. Crap part was the ride was ordered for her. So no clue how she will relay the trip to her friend in the morning



SFOspeedracer said:


> don't sweat it bro, collect your cleaning fee, @@@@ that
> 
> dont feel bad for a misinterpretation of your character from a drunk ...


No cleaning fee. I went all Matrix to get her to puke in my bags and having it not spill on the way out. Did 3* cus I don't want to run into her or her friends again. Nothing to gain there


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I wouldn't feel bad about leaving her. I would have kept taking pings though. If she was found in a shallow grave you would be suspect number 1.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> I picked up a girl at a bar and she was pretty tipsy and fell asleep on the ride. Cool, no worries, happens all the time. I get her home and then she realizes she left her keys or lost them. I was feeling bad for her, I didn't want to drive off and have her lay on her porch alone all night without options. She was terrified off being left alone in the dark outside her apartment. She begged me not to leave even. So I let her stay in the back of the car while she phoned friends to see if they found her keys or would let her sleep over. I try to be supportive and get her to focus on reaching her friends cus she is stumbling a bit and bumbling about her ex. She hands me her phone to help her out and I notice the texts she sent back and forth with her friend and my heart sinks when I saw she wrote something like "the driver is being so sketchy." not going to lie it hit me in my guts. I was being helpful and this young cute girl that reminded me of my sister took me for a creep. I instantly went cold and told her she should leave and just as she does she starts puking in my car. I could she it coming and held her head so she would aim in the bag and not my car. I lost all interest in helping her out after that and after making sure she was at least coherent, I drove off. She even got rude and demanded I not charge her for puke, even though I went out of my way to help her puke in a bag and not spill it on the way out. Didn't want to be involved anymore, I felt like garbage. Honestly can't say if she kept puking and needed help or she fell asleep/went unconscious outside in danger of who knows what if a dangerous guy stumbled on her. I figured me being kind was coming off creepy, even though I didn't even flirt with her, attempt to touch her other than help to aim her puke and looked away as she peed right outside my car/had panties showing from skirt. I turned the app off and drove home almost 10 miles empty. Didn't feel like making money or helping people get home safe/sound like I usually like to do. I felt pretty defeated


Always remember the saying, "no good deed goes unpunished".


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

All girls are like this. Unless you look like a "chad," (1% of men), you'll be a "super creep" for even initiating a normal cordial conversation with her. Look up what a "foid" is and thank me later

I dont understand how you can have any sort of empathy for her? Why would you care what happens to her? She's an adult. Not a baby.

Btw why did you say she reminds you of your sister?


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

Lol she seems like a piece of work man. Some drunk XXXX called you creepy? Like that means anything coming from such a classy XXXXX.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Damned if you do. Damned if you don’t. Thats 2019 for you. Can’t help a girl out without her claiming grab ass in the morning.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Dont be surprised if you get arrested for suspicion of rape. I can already see it

"I was peeing and he was right there, then I felt touch me and I went blank!"

Girls have discovered that they can ruin the life of any man they don't like


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> All girls are like this. Unless you look like a "chad," (1% of men), you'll be a "super creep" for even initiating a normal cordial conversation with her. Look up what a "foid" is and thank me later
> 
> I dont understand how you can have any sort of empathy for her? Why would you care what happens to her? She's an adult. Not a baby.
> 
> Btw why did you say she's cute but you also said she reminds you of your sister?


My sister tells me her experiences on Uber and in the store and what not dealing with men and unwanted attention. Her feedback makes me more aware of safety issues young attractive women face. So I knew to act as professional as possible with a drunk semi-awake young attractive woman alone in the back seat of my car late at night



MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Dont be surprised if you get arrested for suspicion of rape. I can already see it
> 
> "I was peeing and he was right there, then I felt touch me and I went blank!"


Thank goodness I have a dashcam facing in and out of the car! Saving that footage before/during/after the ride ASAP!


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> My sister tells me her experiences on Uber and in the store and what not dealing with men and unwanted attention. Her feedback makes me more aware of safety issues young attractive women face. So I knew to act as professional as possible with a drunk semi-awake young attractive woman alone in the back seat of my car late at night
> 
> 
> Dashcam facing in and out of the car! Saving that cottage before/during/after the ride!!


I need a dash cam


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

Nothing wrong with just not even taking said drunk girl alone by the way. If a girl needs to be carried to my car she's so drunk and her friends want to leave her go alone I'm out. Not dealing with that.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

ThatGuyPaul said:


> Nothing wrong with just not even taking said drunk girl alone by the way. If a girl needs to be carried to my car she's so drunk and her friends want to leave her go alone I'm out. Not dealing with that.


What compels friends to ditch a young drunk girl into a strangers car? Actually really weird. She was fine-ish when she got in. It all went downhill closer to her house though. She was laying down in the back either sleeping or whining about her ex


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Touching a pax for any reason violates the Community Guidelines and creates a legal liability even if you were being helpful and trying to assist. Touching a drunk girl who is all alone can be made to look like an assault. Even doctors have patients sign a release before touching them. I hope you don't suffer any (further) consequences. 

Just my opinion 

(By the way, a drunk girl puked in my car (again) tonight but I didn't touch her. I gave her barf bags (she missed) and tissues. She just walked away with her half full barf bag and handful of tissues as if nothing happened - no apology, no goodbye, no "thank you," nothing. Horrible, inconsiderate, selfish paxhole. And now Uber wants a receipt. Horrible, inconsiderate corporation).


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> What compels friends to ditch a young drunk girl into a strangers car? Actually really weird. She was fine-ish when she got in. It all went downhill closer to her house though. She was laying down in the back either sleeping or whining about her ex


I live 10 mins from a college campus so....lots of chicks and dudes do this to really drunk girls, they're typically under 21 as well. I shake my head seeing drivers pick them up and drive off....idiots.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> What compels friends to ditch a young drunk girl into a strangers car? Actually really weird. She was fine-ish when she got in. It all went downhill closer to her house though. She was laying down in the back either sleeping or whining about her ex


idk what I would do if I had a daughter ... go bat shit crazy .. think God knew not to give me one

No female should ever be alone at night intoxicated, this should be some sorta girl code

Not to say that men who abuse this shouldn't get their shit together but it will never happen, the world is filled with sickos ... and of course all men will be labeled but it is what it is ..

I don't really do weekend bar scene anymore now anyway ..


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> idk what I would do if I had a daughter ... go bat shit crazy .. think God knew not to give me one
> 
> No female should ever be alone at night intoxicated, this should be some sorta girl code
> 
> ...


Lots of drivers out there willing to accept a drunk passed out girl being pushed into their car alone...idk what they do once they get to destination just push them to curb? It's insane...


----------



## LucklessRoadrunner (Jun 6, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> What compels friends to ditch a young drunk girl into a strangers car? Actually really weird. She was fine-ish when she got in. It all went downhill closer to her house though. She was laying down in the back either sleeping or whining about her ex


If her "friends" ditched her then you must realize something must be wrong with her. Be more aware of who you're picking up and add this type of rider to your 'do not accept'/'shuffle' list.



Roadmasta said:


> I wouldn't feel bad about leaving her. I would have kept taking pings though. If she was found in a shallow grave you would be suspect number 1.


?
And this ☝ very very very good point. Shake it off and Uber on.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ThatGuyPaul said:


> Lots of drivers out there willing to accept a drunk passed out girl being pushed into their car alone...idk what they do once they get to destination just push them to curb? It's insane...


Well the dude who posted tried to help .. but then she said he was sketchy which don't blame him would of made me instantly stop helping

I usually just pull off a little bit and watch from a distance .. n make sure they get inside then drive off


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I do campus bars/clubs and I would never get in the back seat of a car helping some drunk girl. It's not my job to babysit, I would have told her to get out and left her on the porch.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> I picked up a girl at a bar and she was pretty tipsy and fell asleep on the ride. Cool, no worries, happens all the time. I get her home and then she realizes she left her keys or lost them. I was feeling bad for her, I didn't want to drive off and have her lay on her porch alone all night without options. She was terrified off being left alone in the dark outside her apartment. She begged me not to leave even. So I let her stay in the back of the car while she phoned friends to see if they found her keys or would let her sleep over. I try to be supportive and get her to focus on reaching her friends cus she is stumbling a bit and bumbling about her ex. She hands me her phone to help her out and I notice the texts she sent back and forth with her friend and my heart sinks when I saw she wrote something like "the driver is being so sketchy." not going to lie it hit me in my guts. I was being helpful and this young cute girl that reminded me of my sister took me for a creep. I instantly went cold and told her she should leave and just as she does she starts puking in my car. I could she it coming and held her head so she would aim in the bag and not my car. I lost all interest in helping her out after that and after making sure she was at least coherent, I drove off. She even got rude and demanded I not charge her for puke, even though I went out of my way to help her puke in a bag and not spill it on the way out. Didn't want to be involved anymore, I felt like garbage. Honestly can't say if she kept puking and needed help or she fell asleep/went unconscious outside in danger of who knows what if a dangerous guy stumbled on her. I figured me being kind was coming off creepy, even though I didn't even flirt with her, attempt to touch her other than help to aim her puke and looked away as she peed right outside my car/had panties showing from skirt. I turned the app off and drove home almost 10 miles empty. Didn't feel like making money or helping people get home safe/sound like I usually like to do. I felt pretty defeated


Lol expect deactivation in....3....2....1 lol.

See that's why you gotta be cold and professional. "We're here ma'am, please vacate the premises of my vehicle". .... you can throw in "sorry, I can't stay... I've got another call/fare" .... I minimize any time spent with pax if car is not moving or not moving fast enough. Heck, I even tell people to leave when stuck in traffic. Don't be so emo, ... and don't be sketchy 



SFOspeedracer said:


> Well the dude who posted tried to help .. but then she said he was sketchy which don't blame him would of made me instantly stop helping
> 
> I usually just pull off a little bit and watch from a distance .. n make sure they get inside then drive off


I don't even do that... there's absolutely nothing good that can come off that... and could potentially lead to problems, and I don't want any problems/be witness to anything. I got them to destination, they vacated the vehicle, don't know/don't care what happens next.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

If a woman is alone late at night, especially if she's inebriated, I usually watch for them to enter their building while I wait for the next ping. I think most women appreciate it and sometimes they leave a compliment or even tip. I don't do that for guys cause that would be weird. I guess that's sexist.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

No drunk girl gets into my car solo. It has been a solid rule of mine and helps deter these types of situations.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> I picked up a girl at a bar and she was pretty tipsy and fell asleep on the ride. Cool, no worries, happens all the time. I get her home and then she realizes she left her keys or lost them. I was feeling bad for her, I didn't want to drive off and have her lay on her porch alone all night without options. She was terrified off being left alone in the dark outside her apartment. She begged me not to leave even. So I let her stay in the back of the car while she phoned friends to see if they found her keys or would let her sleep over. I try to be supportive and get her to focus on reaching her friends cus she is stumbling a bit and bumbling about her ex. She hands me her phone to help her out and I notice the texts she sent back and forth with her friend and my heart sinks when I saw she wrote something like "the driver is being so sketchy." not going to lie it hit me in my guts. I was being helpful and this young cute girl that reminded me of my sister took me for a creep. I instantly went cold and told her she should leave and just as she does she starts puking in my car. I could she it coming and held her head so she would aim in the bag and not my car. I lost all interest in helping her out after that and after making sure she was at least coherent, I drove off. She even got rude and demanded I not charge her for puke, even though I went out of my way to help her puke in a bag and not spill it on the way out. Didn't want to be involved anymore, I felt like garbage. Honestly can't say if she kept puking and needed help or she fell asleep/went unconscious outside in danger of who knows what if a dangerous guy stumbled on her. I figured me being kind was coming off creepy, even though I didn't even flirt with her, attempt to touch her other than help to aim her puke and looked away as she peed right outside my car/had panties showing from skirt. I turned the app off and drove home almost 10 miles empty. Didn't feel like making money or helping people get home safe/sound like I usually like to do. I felt pretty defeated


Unbelievable. Uber treats drivers like dirt so I cannot understand why you are treating paxoles any differently. When you saw that she wrote "the driver is being sketchy" you should have dropped her on the side of the road period and recorded her as she puked then call the cops and let them know a drunk girl is publicly intoxicated on the side of th road. PAXOLES are just that. They care nothing about you, will take advantage of you (just like the millenials at Uber and Lyft corporate), and will do anything to not be charged. Driving drunk girls for below minimum wage as they degrade us is the epitome of humiliation. Calling you sketchy and you were trying to help is just plain wrong but the millenials could care less as they have very little understanding of people and the way the world works. Lesson learned and hopefully other drivers will read this and learn from it (e.g. don't pick up any entitled drunk millenial girls)



TemptingFate said:


> If a woman is alone late at night, especially if she's inebriated, I usually watch for them to enter their building while I wait for the next ping. I think most women appreciate it and sometimes they leave a compliment or even tip. I don't do that for guys cause that would be weird. I guess that's sexist.


and in return for watching out for them they are called "sketchy" and have complaints filed against them. Trying to be kind and helpful in the US is no longer considered a sign of character but instead is looked at as deviant.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> Unbelievable. Uber treats drivers like dirt so I cannot understand why you are treating paxoles any differently. When you saw that she wrote "the driver is being sketchy" you should have dropped her on the side of the road period and recorded her as she puked then call the cops and let them know a drunk girl is publicly intoxicated on the side of th road. PAXOLES are just that. They care nothing about you, will take advantage of you (just like the millenials at Uber and Lyft corporate), and will do anything to not be charged. Driving drunk girls for below minimum wage as they degrade us is the epitome of humiliation. Calling you sketchy and you were trying to help is just plain wrong but the millenials could care less as they have very little understanding of people and the way the world works. Lesson learned and hopefully other drivers will read this and learn from it (e.g. don't pick up any entitled drunk millenial girls)
> 
> 
> and in return for watching out for them they are called "sketchy" and have complaints filed against them. Trying to be kind and helpful in the US is no longer considered a sign of character but instead is looked at as deviant.


Don't assume all women are bad news just because of a few bad examples. Most are fine and decent. Some are decent but drunk. A few are just rotten even when sober. Same is true for men.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> I picked up a girl at a bar and she was pretty tipsy and fell asleep on the ride


..................Mistake Number One....................
.


itendstonight said:


> Crap part was the ride was ordered for her.


Mistake Number Two.....................you accepted what we in the cab business call a "dumping job". Some people are dumping their "problem" on a driver. Dumping jobs are NEVER anything BUT trouble. Dumping jobs have all sorts of forms and categories, but the one thing that all have in common is that they are more trouble than they are worth.

If you got this from Uber, the three stars will not keep you from seeing the user, again. This works only on Lyft. I do hope that you reported this to Uber of Lyft. If you have not, *DO SO IMMEDIATELY*. Hope that she has not yet awakened and gotten hold of whoever ordered the ride. Uber and Lyft tend to believe whoever gets to them first. Be sure to embellish the report as much as you can, but, take care that you state nothing that might conflict with what the dashboard camera will show. She will certainly embellish your conduct; she already has given ample demonstration of that.. Let them know that you have dashboard camera content to verify your statements.



AuxCordTherapy said:


> No good deed goes unpunished


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This topic should be Required Reading for all of the Uber Trolls, Uber Shills, Uber Boy Scouts and Uber Brownie Scouts on this Forum.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

@itendstonight

Just the situation you run into sometimes when you get a lone, drunk female. That's basically about the worst pax you can have, especially if you're a male driver. Especially considering lone, drunk females end up on the news the most of any type of pax.

If the worst that happened to you was that she didn't value your effort to make sure she got home safely, consider it lucky. Their friends should really try to make sure another friend is in the car with them when they go home really. Sending them home on their own means they are blindly trusting an Uber driver to take them home when they are about as functioning as a sleepy 5 year old.

I've lucked out that all of the lone, drunk females I took home were very gracious even after they knocked out for 10 minutes during the drive. Had one that threw up on the outside of the car at the point that I got her home. She said she was looking for her keys and then she said "I need help" and then opened the door and started hurling loool. She made it to her feet and I asked her if she was ok and she said she was. Then she slowly walked to her house and I went back home.

The only reason I picked her up was because I accidentally left my app on and the ping woke me up at least 2:30 in the morning and saw the ping was 2 minutes from my house. Figured I'd wake up and make a quick few bucks and then I saw 2 other girls trying to stuff their drunk friend in my car. Of course they said she was drunk and she said the cliche "I'm not drunnnkkkk!"

These days I do less night driving in general though. The first year of doing rideshare it was fun just to be part of the crazy stories you hear about, but now it's just tired and doesn't pay enough for the risk. More fun to actually go to a bar with people you know or just go on your own.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> I picked up a girl at a bar and she was pretty tipsy and fell asleep on the ride. Cool, no worries, happens all the time. I get her home and then she realizes she left her keys or lost them. I was feeling bad for her, I didn't want to drive off and have her lay on her porch alone all night without options. She was terrified off being left alone in the dark outside her apartment. She begged me not to leave even. So I let her stay in the back of the car while she phoned friends to see if they found her keys or would let her sleep over. I try to be supportive and get her to focus on reaching her friends cus she is stumbling a bit and bumbling about her ex. She hands me her phone to help her out and I notice the texts she sent back and forth with her friend and my heart sinks when I saw she wrote something like "the driver is being so sketchy." not going to lie it hit me in my guts. I was being helpful and this young cute girl that reminded me of my sister took me for a creep. I instantly went cold and told her she should leave and just as she does she starts puking in my car. I could she it coming and held her head so she would aim in the bag and not my car. I lost all interest in helping her out after that and after making sure she was at least coherent, I drove off. She even got rude and demanded I not charge her for puke, even though I went out of my way to help her puke in a bag and not spill it on the way out. Didn't want to be involved anymore, I felt like garbage. Honestly can't say if she kept puking and needed help or she fell asleep/went unconscious outside in danger of who knows what if a dangerous guy stumbled on her. I figured me being kind was coming off creepy, even though I didn't even flirt with her, attempt to touch her other than help to aim her puke and looked away as she peed right outside my car/had panties showing from skirt. I turned the app off and drove home almost 10 miles empty. Didn't feel like making money or helping people get home safe/sound like I usually like to do. I felt pretty defeated


No good deed goes unpunished, next time DO NOT TURN THE APP OFF, it's your only evidence that you dropped her off and continued working. By turning the app off at her destination and leaving her alone outside you would be in a world of shit if she was kidnapped and murdered.
Also take pics of her in and outside of the car to show that she puked in your car, otherwise when she sobers up she'll accuse you of all sorts of crimes to avoid paying for the damage to your car.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..................Mistake Number One....................
> .
> 
> Mistake Number Two.....................you accepted what we in the cab business call a "dumping job". Some people are dumping their "problem" on a driver. Dumping jobs are NEVER anything BUT trouble. Dumping jobs have all sorts of forms and categories, but the one thing that all have in common is that they are more trouble than they are worth.
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Always report potential problem passengers first! Goober and Gryft BOTH tend to "believe" the first to report.

Report this 6 hours ago


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> Thank goodness I have an interior camera. I locked the clips for the ride if god forbid she claims anything. Everything was recorded and I'll prove it if need be. Crap part was the ride was ordered for her. So no clue how she will relay the trip to her friend in the morning


Don't forget, you need to keep that footage for 35 YEARS.
This is the new environment - did you watch the Kavanaugh hearings? He was accused of sexual misdeeds by femenazi's from his high school years ... 35 years ago.
There is no justice any more, you have to be able to PROVE your innocence, for a long, long time.



TemptingFate said:


> Don't assume all women are bad news just because of a few bad examples. Most are fine and decent. Some are decent but drunk. A few are just rotten even when sober. Same is true for men.


Yes, but, a man accusing me of rape has a much less degree of plausibility than a female doing the same. And, after either spending your fortune to prove yourself innocent, or doing time for a crime you didn't do ... you may sing a different song.
It happens all the time.
It has happened too many times that a woman gets caught under the wrong guy, and jumps up yelling that 'he's raping me' while the villagers go get a rope.

It's too bad that a few bad actresses spoil it for all -- but, maybe women in general should speak up when their sisters make crazy accusations.
But -- they don't.
ALWAYS believe the woman.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Don't forget, you need to keep that footage for 35 YEARS.
> This is the new environment - did you watch the Kavanaugh hearings? He was accused of sexual misdeeds by femenazi's from his high school years ... 35 years ago.
> There is no justice any more, you have to be able to PROVE your innocence, for a long, long time.


2054 silly goose.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

June132017 said:


> 2054 silly goose.


Yes, very good.
2019 + 35 = 2054

You got a private education, eh?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Don't forget, you need to keep that footage for 35 YEARS.
> This is the new environment - did you watch the Kavanaugh hearings? He was accused of sexual misdeeds by femenazi's from his high school years ... 35 years ago.
> There is no justice any more


He was 'accused' (not really - that was not a trial, it was a job interview) and...

Now he's a Supreme Court Justice.

He got the job he interviewed for, despite her accusation. (also despite his demonstrated inability to control his emotions or remain calm under duress)

Meanwhile, she lost her job, received death threats to the extent that she needed to move 4 times.

Of course I believe her. You don't not understand how humiliating it is to reveal that someone sexually assaulted you - to subject yourself to the scrutiny of the questions & judgement that follows. And for what? There is no gain - in fact, it is costly (I'm not talking only about money). And why? Most of the time it does nothing - a slap on the wrists for a guy at most. Women who report do so out of a sense of obligation to others - not for self gain. Because there is nothing to gain.

When you point to the Kavanagh hearings as evidence that men are in danger of being accused at any time you are simultaneously reminding us that it doesn't really matter if that happens. You can still be appointed to one of the most powerful positions in our country.

It sure is a scary time for y'all.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

UPDATE: so the girl who called the ride just gave me a $2 tip and my rating stayed the same .. so figure 5* .. so the pax is fine/alive. They were communicating last night so figured they would have chatted again this morning and if the pax would have said anything nasty about me, it was be conveyed by now. Seems like I can put this event to rest and move on ...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

grayspinner said:


> He was 'accused' (not really - that was not a trial, it was a job interview) and...
> 
> Now he's a Supreme Court Justice.
> 
> ...


He is known for being a rapist, having never been convicted. He always will be. You believe him to be a rapist, right? There are a lot of people out there like you - unfortunately causing a lot of damage to your fellow female warriors.
Did you watch the hearings? Did you see his wife sitting behind him? The look on her face was heart breaking.
Have you ever heard of the 'statue of limitations'? Do you know why it exists? Read a book.

If you were assaulted 35 years ago, and you didn't raise the objection then ... you shouldn't be allowed to.
You've given up that right.

Men, protect yourself. You are being hunted.
NEVER believe the lying .... um .... female.



itendstonight said:


> UPDATE: so the girl who called the ride just gave me a $2 tip and my rating stayed the same .. so figure 5* .. so the pax is fine/alive. They were communicating last night so figured they would have chatted again this morning and if the pax would have said anything nasty about me, it was be conveyed by now. Seems like I can put this event to rest and move on ...


Good.
You got lucky.
DON'T DO IT AGAIN.
Sooner or later you'll bump into the wrong predator - and you'll lose it all.
AND, hang on to that footage -- the rest of your life.
Not kidding.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> I picked up a girl at a bar and she was pretty tipsy and fell asleep on the ride. Cool, no worries, happens all the time. I get her home and then she realizes she left her keys or lost them. I was feeling bad for her, I didn't want to drive off and have her lay on her porch alone all night without options. She was terrified off being left alone in the dark outside her apartment. She begged me not to leave even. So I let her stay in the back of the car while she phoned friends to see if they found her keys or would let her sleep over. I try to be supportive and get her to focus on reaching her friends cus she is stumbling a bit and bumbling about her ex. She hands me her phone to help her out and I notice the texts she sent back and forth with her friend and my heart sinks when I saw she wrote something like "the driver is being so sketchy." not going to lie it hit me in my guts. I was being helpful and this young cute girl that reminded me of my sister took me for a creep. I instantly went cold and told her she should leave and just as she does she starts puking in my car. I could she it coming and held her head so she would aim in the bag and not my car. I lost all interest in helping her out after that and after making sure she was at least coherent, I drove off. She even got rude and demanded I not charge her for puke, even though I went out of my way to help her puke in a bag and not spill it on the way out. Didn't want to be involved anymore, I felt like garbage. Honestly can't say if she kept puking and needed help or she fell asleep/went unconscious outside in danger of who knows what if a dangerous guy stumbled on her. I figured me being kind was coming off creepy, even though I didn't even flirt with her, attempt to touch her other than help to aim her puke and looked away as she peed right outside my car/had panties showing from skirt. I turned the app off and drove home almost 10 miles empty. Didn't feel like making money or helping people get home safe/sound like I usually like to do. I felt pretty defeated


I had this once. The woman was a danger to herself in her condition so I drove her a couple of miles to the nearest police station. "We don't want her!", said the cops but I handed her over anyway. They threatened me with putting her in the drunk tank but when they saw that I didn't care they stopped acting like Aholes and took her inside the police station.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> I picked up a girl at a bar and she was pretty tipsy and fell asleep on the ride. Cool, no worries, happens all the time. I get her home and then she realizes she left her keys or lost them. I was feeling bad for her, I didn't want to drive off and have her lay on her porch alone all night without options. She was terrified off being left alone in the dark outside her apartment. She begged me not to leave even. So I let her stay in the back of the car while she phoned friends to see if they found her keys or would let her sleep over. I try to be supportive and get her to focus on reaching her friends cus she is stumbling a bit and bumbling about her ex. She hands me her phone to help her out and I notice the texts she sent back and forth with her friend and my heart sinks when I saw she wrote something like "the driver is being so sketchy." not going to lie it hit me in my guts. I was being helpful and this young cute girl that reminded me of my sister took me for a creep. I instantly went cold and told her she should leave and just as she does she starts puking in my car. I could she it coming and held her head so she would aim in the bag and not my car. I lost all interest in helping her out after that and after making sure she was at least coherent, I drove off. She even got rude and demanded I not charge her for puke, even though I went out of my way to help her puke in a bag and not spill it on the way out. Didn't want to be involved anymore, I felt like garbage. Honestly can't say if she kept puking and needed help or she fell asleep/went unconscious outside in danger of who knows what if a dangerous guy stumbled on her. I figured me being kind was coming off creepy, even though I didn't even flirt with her, attempt to touch her other than help to aim her puke and looked away as she peed right outside my car/had panties showing from skirt. I turned the app off and drove home almost 10 miles empty. Didn't feel like making money or helping people get home safe/sound like I usually like to do. I felt pretty defeated


----------------------------
The world of a drunk is emotional and unpredictable. It is annoying when you are trying to help and the person turns on you. Unfortunately, it will probably happen again but don't give up on people. Some will appreciate your efforts. When you drive the later shifts, you have to expect a certain % of paxs will be drunk. 
I know you wanted to help but dealing with drunks takes patience and experience. She is an adult and decided to get drunk and lose control of her actions. Be careful not to put yourself in harms way legally. The current view is immediate suspicion on U/L drivers in situations concerning women paxs.
Don't be too helpful. In this case, (but I am a female driver ) I could not have left her alone on a street without keys to her apartment and VERY drunk. I would have taken her to the closest 7-11, left her and called 911. If she escalates into violence, you want witnesses. Let the police deal with her. These immature females that drink excessively and travel alone are a problem for drivers. I am not a babysitter and will not deal with their nonsense. Full disclosure -- I do not work the drunk shift, so the solution is easy for me.:smiles:



itendstonight said:


> What compels friends to ditch a young drunk girl into a strangers car? Actually really weird. She was fine-ish when she got in. It all went downhill closer to her house though. She was laying down in the back either sleeping or whining about her ex


-------------------
It was not a strangers car. It was a Ride Share car. People assume that the driver has been screened and approved, therefore, safe --- like a cab driver. Just public views of a situation. Lack of activity increases the level of intoxication. So she was less drunk until she sat in the car for awhile. 
Bad situation for you -- just be careful. If you work late at night this will happen again.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

LucklessRoadrunner said:


> If her "friends" ditched her then you must realize something must be wrong with her. Be more aware of who you're picking up and add this type of rider to your 'do not accept'/'shuffle' list.
> 
> 
> ?
> And this ☝ very very very good point. Shake it off and Uber on.


I totally see that angle. Thankfully my dashcam was on the entire trip, including before and after. Shows her getting out, me driving away without any more contact with her and me walking in home alone. But getting paid $6 to be called sketch just did a number on my mental and emotional health. Not often I let things get to me so easily. I just felt so sleazy I needed to go home, shower and drink a hot tea. I've driven over 15 years and always prided myself in getting people places safely, do really have a heart to make sure they get to where they are going safe and sound. Long gone are the days where I was young and warm in a nice rural town driving a bus and taxi in a college town where people are friendly and sweet. I have driven tens of thousands of inebriated college kids and young adults over the last decade and a half. I easily had over a 1,000 pax on a bus during a weekend, more pax than some people drive in a year. I know how to deal with them and enjoyed it honestly but city life has made me real jaded and cold. I wouldn't even be able recognize myself if I went back in time.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

I hopped out to get the door for a couple groups of early 20s girls last night and they were either surprised or uncomfortable, not sure which. Hopefully surprised. I like to jump out and help them get into the 3rd row. For some it's not as intuitive than others


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

See any sort of extra attention especially when they're drunk is sketchy. And if she was passing out drunk I would have called the police if she wouldn't wake up in the back. If I cannot sleep while in my car my pax cannot either. 

Being a driver, I can see how she took your actions as sketchy even down to "not looking" while she is peeing is pretty creepy. 

Pick her up, drop her off, drive away that's the protocol of Uber. It would be on the friends if something happened and she would learn not to be that drunk again.

You got lucky that she didn't report you to Uber or the police.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Funky Monkey said:


> I hopped out to get the door for a couple groups of early 20s girls last night and they were either surprised or uncomfortable, not sure which. Hopefully surprised. I like to jump out and help them get into the 3rd row. For some it's not as intuitive than others


Probably uncomfortable. I've heard girls accuse guys doing exactly that, for wanting to look up their short dresses when they get out.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> All girls are like this. Unless you look like a "chad," (1% of men), you'll be a "super creep" for even initiating a normal cordial conversation with her. Look up what a "foid" is and thank me later
> 
> I dont understand how you can have any sort of empathy for her? Why would you care what happens to her? She's an adult. Not a baby.
> 
> Btw why did you say she reminds you of your sister?





MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Dont be surprised if you get arrested for suspicion of rape. I can already see it
> 
> "I was peeing and he was right there, then I felt touch me and I went blank!"
> 
> Girls have discovered that they can ruin the life of any man they don't like


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> See any sort of extra attention especially when they're drunk is sketchy. And if she was passing out drunk I would have called the police if she wouldn't wake up in the back. If I cannot sleep while in my car my pax cannot either.
> 
> Being a driver, I can see how she took your actions as sketchy even down to "not looking" while she is peeing is pretty creepy.
> 
> ...


She is welcome to go to the police and when I show the dashcam footage, she would be eating crow in front of the cops. And when I meant not looking, she literally got out and started pissing beside my car without warning. I turn my head 180° away, which the camera could see me doing. I don't have eyes in the back of my head so no one can accuse me of gawking. And honestly, sexual assaults and rapes will keep happening I guess if guys driving like me (get real, the number of female taxi/rideshare drivers is minuscule) just dump the girls at their place after the trip without caring if it is safe. How many crime news stories start with a girl walking or being alone late at night. Time to leave the pax out to the wolves from now on. LYFT driver drops a young girl in the middle of no where Utah at a park @ 2am. He did his job, nothing to see here ... until her charred burned body was found at some guys house ...


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

It’s like I’ve always said, the ones you work the hardest to please are
the least appreciative of it.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Wow. I admire the way you conducted yourself. But, this forum helps us learn from eachothers posts.

And the post that recommended to keep driving may not have been good advice. You were crushed, time to get away from the pax.

If something bad happened, manufacturing an alibi, destroying evidence etc is to your detriment. You needed to just go home. Your phone. Gps, etc would show that. 

Now, alcohol brings out the worst in us. And our passengers sense of gratitude is terrible. Her opinion of you, while under the influence is her opinion. My opinion of you is that you were a Prince. Keep on being you. Your good at it.


----------



## LucklessRoadrunner (Jun 6, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> I totally see that angle. Thankfully my dashcam was on the entire trip, including before and after. Shows her getting out, me driving away without any more contact with her and me walking in home alone. But getting paid $6 to be called sketch just did a number on my mental and emotional health. Not often I let things get to me so easily. I just felt so sleazy I needed to go home, shower and drink a hot tea. I've driven over 15 years and always prided myself in getting people places safely, do really have a heart to make sure they get to where they are going safe and sound. Long gone are the days where I was young and warm in a nice rural town driving a bus and taxi in a college town where people are friendly and sweet. I have driven tens of thousands of inebriated college kids and young adults over the last decade and a half. I easily had over a 1,000 pax on a bus during a weekend, more pax than some people drive in a year. I know how to deal with them and enjoyed it honestly but city life has made me real jaded and cold. I wouldn't even be able recognize myself if I went back in time.


Your experiences of driving large groups of people at a time don't always equally compare to the more personal experiences of carrying passengers in your personal vehicle. Everyone puts on a different facade when we're in large groups versus one or two. Hence why it is so easy for riders to get under our skin.
Really though, don't keep watching the footage from this incident and don't keep being hard on yourself. That girl probably doesn't even remember it honestly.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> But getting paid $6 to be called sketch just did a number on my mental and emotional health.


Here's my take on it.

Was she wrong to do that? Absolutely.

But did she really believe it? I'm not convinced of that. I think she was saying it for the benefit of her "friends."

Maybe she's just a drama queen, looking for attention from them.

Yes, it was wrong. But that doesn't necessarily equate to really believing it herself.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> But getting paid $6 to be called sketch just did a number on my mental and emotional health. Not often I let things get to me so easily. I just felt so sleazy I needed to go home, shower and drink a hot tea.


Don't personalize this: it's not a reflection on you.

Some drunken moron said something stupid, which is, frankly the way of the world; idiots act like idiots. From everything you've said, and the way in which you went overboard to help her, she's an extremely ungrateful slob. What she thinks is irrelevant.

As others have said, it's not a bad idea to simply avoid these rides completely. Extremely drunk passengers -- for example, people who are so drunk they are having difficulty speaking, walking, standing up, etc., -- are _not your problem_: you didn't get them loaded, and you're not responsible for getting them home intact. Don't feel sorry for them or worry what's going to happen if you won't take them. You didn't cause the problem and it's not your problem to fix. Moreover, they are far more likely to cause trouble for you: puking or otherwise messing up your car, making unfounded accusations against you, becoming physically aggressive towards you, etc.. Anybody who can't _tell you personally_ where they're supposed to be going doesn't ride: don't let their friends tell you for them as they palm them off into an Uber -- they have to be able to _state the destination for themselves_. They have to be aware, cognizant, verbally communicative: if they're not, they are a potential problem.

One night during bar closing, I get a trip and pull up and park; I see across the street an incredibly drunk guy trying to get into a Lyft. He's literally falling down in the snow, can't get up, is trying to get into the car which is locked and not letting him in. I'm thinking "I hope to hell this isn't my guy . . ." The phone rings, and a reasonably sober guy starts clarifying where I'm parked -- whew! I think to myself -- and then he says, "actually it's not for me, it's for my friend, in fact he's walking up to your car right now . . ." You guessed it -- it's the incredibly drunk guy. His friend is literally across the street watching him but is apparently not willing to personally give him a ride to make sure he gets home. I rolled the window down enough to say "Sorry, you're too drunk; I'm not doing it". The f--kin' guy was not getting in my car -- no way.


----------



## Jimnmel (May 25, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> I picked up a girl at a bar and she was pretty tipsy and fell asleep on the ride. Cool, no worries, happens all the time. I get her home and then she realizes she left her keys or lost them. I was feeling bad for her, I didn't want to drive off and have her lay on her porch alone all night without options. She was terrified off being left alone in the dark outside her apartment. She begged me not to leave even. So I let her stay in the back of the car while she phoned friends to see if they found her keys or would let her sleep over. I try to be supportive and get her to focus on reaching her friends cus she is stumbling a bit and bumbling about her ex. She hands me her phone to help her out and I notice the texts she sent back and forth with her friend and my heart sinks when I saw she wrote something like "the driver is being so sketchy." not going to lie it hit me in my guts. I was being helpful and this young cute girl that reminded me of my sister took me for a creep. I instantly went cold and told her she should leave and just as she does she starts puking in my car. I could she it coming and held her head so she would aim in the bag and not my car. I lost all interest in helping her out after that and after making sure she was at least coherent, I drove off. She even got rude and demanded I not charge her for puke, even though I went out of my way to help her puke in a bag and not spill it on the way out. Didn't want to be involved anymore, I felt like garbage. Honestly can't say if she kept puking and needed help or she fell asleep/went unconscious outside in danger of who knows what if a dangerous guy stumbled on her. I figured me being kind was coming off creepy, even though I didn't even flirt with her, attempt to touch her other than help to aim her puke and looked away as she peed right outside my car/had panties showing from skirt. I turned the app off and drove home almost 10 miles empty. Didn't feel like making money or helping people get home safe/sound like I usually like to do. I felt pretty defeated


My personal rule, NEVER DRIVE AFTER 10PM ON A FRIDAY/SATURDAY NIGHT! I never have any problems when I follow that rule.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Jimnmel said:


> My personal rule, NEVER DRIVE AFTER 10PM ON A FRIDAY/SATURDAY NIGHT! I never have any problems when I follow that rule.


Ditto, now that the surge pay is gone, i am too.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> UPDATE: so the girl who called the ride just gave me a $2 tip and my rating stayed the same .. so figure 5* .. so the pax is fine/alive. They were communicating last night so figured they would have chatted again this morning and if the pax would have said anything nasty about me, it was be conveyed by now. Seems like I can put this event to rest and move on ...


You can put it to rest and stop worrying about it -- but _don't forget it_. Remember it, and learn where you made your mistakes, so that you're less likely to wind up there again.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Don't assume all women are bad news just because of a few bad examples. Most are fine and decent. Some are decent but drunk. A few are just rotten even when sober. Same is true for men.


Because I'm a cis-het white male I am Satan re-incarnate.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Probably uncomfortable. I've heard girls accuse guys doing exactly that, for wanting to look up their short dresses when they get out.


I was looking away because. Well, they must enjoy flashing it or they wouldn't wear that right? Glad I'm not a girl. Don't look at my b**bs. Well, why are you wearing that? Kind of a double standard (not sure double standard is the right term)


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I think it's just paranoia on her part. She probably says that about all the drivers. Some of these women are just paranoid beyond reason.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I think it's just paranoia on her part. She probably says that about all the drivers. Some of these women are just paranoid beyond reason.


And to some, it's just what they say. There are some people, esp those without a lot of relationship experience (on both sides!) who want to lump all of the opposite sex into one category.

Life is simpler that way. Not as accurate, and not as much fun. I guess that's a separate problem.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Probably uncomfortable. I've heard girls accuse guys doing exactly that, for wanting to look up their short dresses when they get out.


There's a solution to that problem: don't dress like a hooker.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I think she didn't really think you were sketchy. I think she knowingly lied to her friends to try and put some urgency into one of them coming to her assistance. She was playing up on the recent string of bad press about uber drivers in the news. Had you been a 4'9" 105 lb female driver, this girl would have sent the exact same text to her friends. The fact was she wanted one of them to interrupt their lives to come help her out of her sloppy drunk mess of a night, and no one was willing to bite.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> There's a solution to that problem: don't dress like a hooker.


College students don't understand this at all.

They will go outside to a bar in 25 degree weather a week before Xmas with Santa Baby tank top, mini skirt, big red or black boots and no jacket. They will also sit outside looking like that in line for an hour until they get in the bar so they can strut their stuff or get free drinks bought for them.

They will also walk back to their college dorm 3 hours later with the same lack of clothes on and it probably got 5 degrees colder.

During early September when it's still hot and the football games are on they wear booty shorts that let you see basically the bottom half of their buttcheeks. They're beyond booty shorts.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Its funny how this thread exemplifies just how Satan controls this planet. People need to get spirituality.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> College students don't understand this at all.
> 
> They will go outside to a bar in 25 degree weather a week before Xmas with Santa Baby tank top, mini skirt, big red or black boots and no jacket. They will also sit outside looking like that in line for an hour until they get in the bar so they can strut their stuff or get free drinks bought for them.
> 
> ...


Well said man, then they try to pull their skirts and booty shorts down because they think their exposing to much. I'll never understand girls logic. I'm married and have 2 daughters... God help me when they get to that age ugh


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> I picked up a girl at a bar and she was pretty tipsy and fell asleep on the ride. Cool, no worries, happens all the time. I get her home and then she realizes she left her keys or lost them. I was feeling bad for her, I didn't want to drive off and have her lay on her porch alone all night without options. She was terrified off being left alone in the dark outside her apartment. She begged me not to leave even. So I let her stay in the back of the car while she phoned friends to see if they found her keys or would let her sleep over. I try to be supportive and get her to focus on reaching her friends cus she is stumbling a bit and bumbling about her ex. She hands me her phone to help her out and I notice the texts she sent back and forth with her friend and my heart sinks when I saw she wrote something like "the driver is being so sketchy." not going to lie it hit me in my guts. I was being helpful and this young cute girl that reminded me of my sister took me for a creep. I instantly went cold and told her she should leave and just as she does she starts puking in my car. I could she it coming and held her head so she would aim in the bag and not my car. I lost all interest in helping her out after that and after making sure she was at least coherent, I drove off. She even got rude and demanded I not charge her for puke, even though I went out of my way to help her puke in a bag and not spill it on the way out. Didn't want to be involved anymore, I felt like garbage. Honestly can't say if she kept puking and needed help or she fell asleep/went unconscious outside in danger of who knows what if a dangerous guy stumbled on her. I figured me being kind was coming off creepy, even though I didn't even flirt with her, attempt to touch her other than help to aim her puke and looked away as she peed right outside my car/had panties showing from skirt. I turned the app off and drove home almost 10 miles empty. Didn't feel like making money or helping people get home safe/sound like I usually like to do. I felt pretty defeated


No good deed goes unpunished, next time DO NOT TURN THE APP OFF, it's your only evidence that you dropped her off and continued working. By turning the app off at her destination and leaving her alone outside you would be in a world of shit if she was kidnapped and murdered.

I had the misfortune of responding to 2 pings last night that were students, both sucked, one group gave me 4 stars because they were aholes.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> I was being helpful and this young cute girl


You sound tots sketch to me!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I didn't really wanna say it say it, but it was obvious from the OP that he had feels.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ColumbusRides said:


> Well said man, then they try to pull their skirts and booty shorts down because they think their exposing to much. I'll never understand girls logic. I'm married and have 2 daughters... God help me when they get to that age ugh


Lol, buy a private island, only way you're going to get peace of mind.


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I think she didn't really think you were sketchy. I think she knowingly lied to her friends to try and put some urgency into one of them coming to her assistance. She was playing up on the recent string of bad press about uber drivers in the news. Had you been a 4'9" 105 lb female driver, this girl would have sent the exact same text to her friends. The fact was she wanted one of them to interrupt their lives to come help her out of her sloppy drunk mess of a night, and no one was willing to bite.


When he mentions she threw up and also as he drove away was peeing on the side of the road I highly doubt she was thinking like that....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Lol, buy a private island, only way you're going to get peace of mind.


... and stock it with free-range hookers, only way you'll get a safe piece of ... um ...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> ... and stock it with free-range hookers, only way you'll get a safe piece of ... um ...


But you'll have to put up with PMS and nag, nag nag.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> But you'll have to put up with PMS and nag, nag nag.


Until they make a sex-bot ... that's always gunna be an issue.
BTW: You don't pay a hooker to **** you, you pay her to GO AWAY.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

No comment. Methinks there’s more here.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> What compels friends to ditch a young drunk girl into a strangers car? Actually really weird. She was fine-ish when she got in. It all went downhill closer to her house though. She was laying down in the back either sleeping or whining about her ex


Maybe they weren't 'friends' at all.
Perhaps they got her drunk (or worse), had their fun with her and left her to fend for herself in the middle of the night.
PS: Please post your video to Youtube. It might just go viral.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Don't assume all women are bad news just because of a few bad examples. Most are fine and decent. Some are decent but drunk. A few are just rotten even when sober. Same is true for men.


The problem with what you posted is you don't know who's the ***** when picking up a drunk female, I just cancel the trip if a girl looks that intoxicated. Too many things can go wrong for any guy, least of which is puking and peeing in your car, to the extreme of being falsely accused of a serious crime.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Unfortunately rideshare has turned into a bonanza for drunks since it's so easy to get home without the worry of a DUI anymore it in itself has created a problem of people feeling no responsibility to maintain themselves and to hell with the low life uber/Lyft drivers. I don't do bar pickups any more it's just not worth the hassle anymore and I'm sure there are laws protecting drivers from having to have impaired passengers in their vehicles but what then?


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

It seems like you only went half way in your compassion for her. You've already overlooked a lot to get that far, so why are you so vibed out by her understandable paranoia. You could have defused that, but instead you went cold on her which probably made the night worse for both of you.

Easy for me to say, of course, since I wasn't there, but that is my visceral reaction to the situation as I read it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I think she didn't really think you were sketchy. I think she knowingly lied to her friends to try and put some urgency into one of them coming to her assistance.


What Lisetti said.

It wasn't about you. And it wasn't that she thought badly of you.

You're confusing what she sent her friends with her real feelings.



Ringo said:


> Unfortunately rideshare has turned into a bonanza for drunks since it's so easy to get home without the worry of a DUI anymore it in itself has created a problem of people feeling no responsibility


This would be a great business, if we didn't have to deal with passengers. </sarcasm off>


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> What Lisetti said.
> 
> It wasn't about you. And it wasn't that she thought badly of you.
> 
> ...


Problem is that guys don't need to take the risk for a 5.00 ride.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> What Lisetti said.
> 
> It wasn't about you. And it wasn't that she thought badly of you.
> 
> You're confusing what she sent her friends with her real feelings.


But, none of that matters Christine. 
She WROTE DOWN that her driver was making her uncomfortable, and that she felt unsafe.
If she pressed the issue the next day, or fell and hurt herself or anything like that - that text wouldda ended up being called "Peoples Exhibit 1".
What her FEELINGS were ... well, that's only important to a Millennial, and I don't think I'd want one on MY jury.

Judging an entire group by the actions or attributes of one is called bias, prejudice. I know I shouldn't do it. But, there ARE predators out there. And there they have recognizable similarities.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I forget the band, but they titled an album “Caring Is Creepy”. This is particularly true with youngsters, whose vapid narcissism makes it impossible to understand why someone would just do something nice for a fellow human. People suck.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> All girls are like this. Unless you look like a "chad," (1% of men), you'll be a "super creep" for even initiating a normal cordial conversation with her. Look up what a "foid" is and thank me later
> 
> I dont understand how you can have any sort of empathy for her? Why would you care what happens to her? She's an adult. Not a baby.
> 
> Btw why did you say she reminds you of your sister?


ugghhh, a wild incel appears. All girls are definitely not like this. If this is all you know, get out more.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP, people are strange, then they get drunk and get REALLY STRANGE.

Her texting to her friends that you were 'sketchy' could be nothing more than her seeking attention from their 'enhanced' concern. Or her drunk world of paranoia. I had two trips (back when I drove bar close) experiences that amount a bit to being similar to yours.

Picked up a early 20's female from a bar one night. She was tipsy, or seemed to be. Very talkative, asking me general questions being very friendly in a non-threatening way. 20 minutes into the ride I responded to one of her comments about her work. She snapped back, _None of your business Mister! _Was like Jekyll & Hyde. One minute she is very friendly (in a non-flirty way) the next she is agro angry person. I went into pro-quiet driver mode and got her to her home 10 minutes later. Pulling up it was confusing in the foothills where to actually drop her. Very dark drive up a steep hill to a black abyss. She snapped, _Stop here...I don't want you driving up there. _Alrighty, then. lol

The other one was a very drunk 6'5 - 30's business man. His friend brought him out to the car, that's how drunk. Long story short, after stopping for him to puke outside the car on freeway, we ended up in a driveway 10 minutes later for him to sit next to me and puke into the bag in my car. Asked him a number of times to just step out and puke on the grass. He sat there and filled the bag, was one of the more disgusting experiences I've had in life. He was a pro though, didn't spill a spot. Finally got him home and he was sober (puked it all out) and he turns to me and car with his phone on video (says it was for SnapChat) and videos the clean seat as evidence. In over 7k trips I've never had anyone puke in my car, he was the only one, I've never requested a Cleanup Fee. But, this guy clearly had been down this road many times before, and was making certain he would get off scott free.

Note: He knew not to get out of car during his puke fest sitting next to me, because he has probably had drivers drive off on him. He knew to get evidence that he left no puke in car, because he probably has many times before. In short, it ain't you...it's them.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks to the media contorting the facts of the SC murder, it seems that all male drivers are now serial rapists or murderers and women are bravely using the app.

Several times a day I will drive 5+ minutes to pick up a female pax in a residential area, with my location shown on the map, only to have them lean in and ask (usually with an entitled tone) "who are you here for?" Totally ignoring my vehicle description, tags, and profile photo.

I have lost count of the number of times that a group of drunk women have climbed into the back of my car outside of venues or bars without checking ANY of the information in the app. *That's *how that student was murdered. Pure stupidity, but now we're all creeps.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Thanks to the media contorting the facts of the SC murder, it seems that all male drivers are now serial rapists or murderers and women are bravely using the app.


Yup. There's an urban legend, coming to a Facebook post near you.

I can just see it now...

"A woman (with a made up name) in a (specified) large city got into her Uber driver's car. She checked the license plate number and everything.

Then the driver turned around and told her from the front seat that he was going to rape her. And that if she didn't keep her mouth shut about it, he would hunt her down and strangle her.

After 10 years, she finally told her sister. Her sister told her that the guy was her boyfriend.

And they found the woman's body a few (days or weeks or years) later.

And now copy and paste it and then post it on your own Facebook page, to save other women from this threat."


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

I work days, and the only thing these women are capable of in the morning, is to tell you how drunk they got the night before, lost their car, and smell up your ride with the booze poring from their pores....all this while you are driving them to the area they think they left their car. Drop off at end point and NOT, repeat NOT, help them find their car....And then there is the Uber of shame ride....No more walk of shame


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> But, none of that matters Christine.
> She WROTE DOWN that her driver was making her uncomfortable, and that she felt unsafe.
> If she pressed the issue the next day, or fell and hurt herself or anything like that - that text wouldda ended up being called "Peoples Exhibit 1".
> What her FEELINGS were ... well, that's only important to a Millennial, and I don't think I'd want one on MY jury.
> ...


Thankfully her feelings don't cancel my rights and my dash cam video/audio would've been defendant Exhibit 1, best defense you can have.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Thanks to the media contorting the facts of the SC murder, it seems that all male drivers are now serial rapists or murderers and women are bravely using the app.
> 
> Several times a day I will drive 5+ minutes to pick up a female pax in a residential area, with my location shown on the map, only to have them lean in and ask (usually with an entitled tone) "who are you here for?" Totally ignoring my vehicle description, tags, and profile photo.
> 
> I have lost count of the number of times that a group of drunk women have climbed into the back of my car outside of venues or bars without checking ANY of the information in the app. *That's *how that student was murdered. Pure stupidity, but now we're all creeps.


Lock your doors. Make them confirm everything before allowing them in the car. It is really hard to get a drunk out of your car if they don't want to get out. Lock those doors.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Lock your doors. Make them confirm everything before allowing them in the car. It is really hard to get a drunk out of your car if they don't want to get out. Lock those doors.


Doors are locked from shifting into drive, unlocked in park.

The problem is that they have around 6 pieces of information identifying their ride, on Uber we have a first name. The times that I had drunk chicks get in, when I asked said their name they said "yes". Never started a ride with the wrong pax, tough.

One said "it said 'Silver Chevy' but whatever". Looked in the rear view mirror, there was their car. Unbelievable.

By the way, I have been off the road before 10pm these days and if you show any signs of being highly intoxicated, you're not getting in my car.



Christinebitg said:


> Yup. There's an urban legend, coming to a Facebook post near you.
> 
> I can just see it now...
> 
> ...


Funny, sad, and true.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

story sounds bs


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> story sounds bs


I have to admit that parts were a bit out there. But I can see something like that happening.

I cringed when he mentioned touching her head.

But I give him the benefit of doubt and I applaud him for having a camera.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

During the OP post. The Surge amount was never mentioned. Anyone that drives drunk hours for no surge deserves what they get paxwise.

#sketchyAFdirtylee


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Its funny how this thread exemplifies just how Satan controls this planet. People need to get spirituality.


It is the culture that Uber and Lyft have created and maintain which ultimately is a reflection of those who are leading in government.



AlteredBeast said:


> ugghhh, a wild incel appears. All girls are definitely not like this. If this is all you know, get out more.
> 
> It is an educated guess that the person you are replying to is an UL driver thus he probably DOES get out more and sees a LOT more than most people see so I would give him the benefit of the doubt with his observations.


----------



## oohaygoog (Feb 20, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> I picked up a girl at a bar and she was pretty tipsy and fell asleep on the ride. Cool, no worries, happens all the time. I get her home and then she realizes she left her keys or lost them. I was feeling bad for her, I didn't want to drive off and have her lay on her porch alone all night without options. She was terrified off being left alone in the dark outside her apartment. She begged me not to leave even. So I let her stay in the back of the car while she phoned friends to see if they found her keys or would let her sleep over. I try to be supportive and get her to focus on reaching her friends cus she is stumbling a bit and bumbling about her ex. She hands me her phone to help her out and I notice the texts she sent back and forth with her friend and my heart sinks when I saw she wrote something like "the driver is being so sketchy." not going to lie it hit me in my guts. I was being helpful and this young cute girl that reminded me of my sister took me for a creep. I instantly went cold and told her she should leave and just as she does she starts puking in my car. I could she it coming and held her head so she would aim in the bag and not my car. I lost all interest in helping her out after that and after making sure she was at least coherent, I drove off. She even got rude and demanded I not charge her for puke, even though I went out of my way to help her puke in a bag and not spill it on the way out. Didn't want to be involved anymore, I felt like garbage. Honestly can't say if she kept puking and needed help or she fell asleep/went unconscious outside in danger of who knows what if a dangerous guy stumbled on her. I figured me being kind was coming off creepy, even though I didn't even flirt with her, attempt to touch her other than help to aim her puke and looked away as she peed right outside my car/had panties showing from skirt. I turned the app off and drove home almost 10 miles empty. Didn't feel like making money or helping people get home safe/sound like I usually like to do. I felt pretty defeated


Don't feel defeated. What chick has the audacity to flatter themselves enough to think you would even find them attractive? I would never assume that about any guy, it is assuming quite a lot. Don't let her get to you, she is lucky to have gotten you to pick her up at all.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

When a young girl was drunk and needing help in the situation like this, and you wanted to help her, better thing to do is step out of the car and let her stay in the car alone. That way the girl would think she was safe and would trust on the driver. I mean If you were willing to help. 
All girls are like that, they always feel scared when a stranger (man) is being near by.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I have to admit that parts were a bit out there. But I can see something like that happening.
> 
> I cringed when he mentioned touching her head.
> 
> But I give him the benefit of doubt and I applaud him for having a camera.


it's not hard to spot if you use the common sense that God gave you.... to dissect the story

the first half is about the pax being super nice to the supposed driver...then somehow the driver manages to get a hold of the pax's phone and rumble through the pax's text messages where apparently the pax was, magically, no longer too drunk to text her friend about how, now suddenly, the pax thinks the driver is weird

blah blah about her puking

blah blah about her supposedly peeing outside his car lol ya right


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I have to admit that parts were a bit out there. But I can see something like that happening.
> 
> I cringed when he mentioned touching her head.
> 
> But I give him the benefit of doubt and I applaud him for having a camera.


I didn't touch her head really. I just held the puke bag in front of her and to make sure not spilled, I made contact (through the bag) around her mouth. Camera got it all. No caresses or holding her.


uberdriverfornow said:


> it's not hard to spot if you use the common sense that God gave you.... to dissect the story
> 
> the first half is about the pax being super nice to the supposed driver...then somehow the driver manages to get a hold of the pax's phone and rumble through the pax's text messages where apparently the pax was, magically, no longer too drunk to text her friend about how, now suddenly, the pax thinks the driver is weird
> 
> ...


I felt everything was fine until she literally handed me the phone. She kept trying to dial but messed up and asked me to do it. So when the call I tried didn't get answered, her messages popped up. I wasn't snooping around, the texts literally popped into my face and I happened to read the sketchy driver one.



Z129 said:


> Lock your doors. Make them confirm everything before allowing them in the car. It is really hard to get a drunk out of your car if they don't want to get out. Lock those doors.


Maybe I should just leave the pax to the wolves. The girl was TERRIFIED of being locked out and alone all night in front of her house. She begged me multiple times to wait so she could contact her friends. I have a young sister the same age and felt compassionate for the girl. I truly tried to stay professional and caring and helpful so once I saw she considered me creepy, I left. I got a tip the next morning so I'm guessing she is alive and well


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> I didn't touch her head really. I just held the puke bag in front of her and to make sure not spilled, I made contact (through the bag) around her mouth. Camera got it all. No caresses or holding her.
> 
> I felt everything was fine until she literally handed me the phone. She kept trying to dial but messed up and asked me to do it. So when the call I tried didn't get answered, her messages popped up. I wasn't snooping around, the texts literally popped into my face and I happened to read the sketchy driver one.
> 
> ...


ya after a pax texted her friend that you were creepy she handed you her phone so you could find the text and read it

makes perfect sense


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> I didn't touch her head really. I just held the puke bag in front of her and to make sure not spilled, I made contact (through the bag) around her mouth. Camera got it all. No caresses or holding her.
> 
> I felt everything was fine until she literally handed me the phone. She kept trying to dial but messed up and asked me to do it. So when the call I tried didn't get answered, her messages popped up. I wasn't snooping around, the texts literally popped into my face and I happened to read the sketchy driver one.
> 
> ...


Reading more details I think you were totally doing the right thing. But I still think you overreacted to her text. I'm glad you got a tip and that she was apparently okay after all that. Actually, the tip should tell you that she really was not that skeeved out by you and really did appreciate your help.


----------



## Drepdom1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Damn man.. that was just wrong and things like these get you down and disappointed in a heartbeat. This is exactly how I feel with some white people. It's not the same situation, but very similar. Like when you are kind and polite and try to show respect. They (those in my few cases) have been very nice and all at the moment they board the veh,.but once they ask you to break the law or do something you are not supposed to and you refuse they've flipped and start calling me racist name and ethnic slurs. For me that shit is very painful.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

A Drunk Girl a Guy trying to help. What could possibly go wrong here?


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

ThatGuyPaul said:


> Nothing wrong with just not even taking said drunk girl alone by the way. If a girl needs to be carried to my car she's so drunk and her friends want to leave her go alone I'm out. Not dealing with that.


Agreed. If you can't make it to my car without help, you're not getting in my car.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jacktheripx said:


> If you can't make it to my car without help, you're not getting in my car.


I had four people (2M, 2F) I picked up from a hop hop club on a Sunday afternoon. One of them couldn't walk. Her friends said she was fine, and then all of a sudden, she went down.

They basically carried her into an apartment complex.

It occurred to me a couple of days later that someone had tampered with her drink.

Fortunately, I was driving for some other people a few days later, and a couple of them worked at the club. I was able to tell them about it. They seemed genuinely concerned.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> I picked up a girl at a bar and she was pretty tipsy and fell asleep on the ride. Cool, no worries, happens all the time. I get her home and then she realizes she left her keys or lost them. I was feeling bad for her, I didn't want to drive off and have her lay on her porch alone all night without options. She was terrified off being left alone in the dark outside her apartment. She begged me not to leave even. So I let her stay in the back of the car while she phoned friends to see if they found her keys or would let her sleep over. I try to be supportive and get her to focus on reaching her friends cus she is stumbling a bit and bumbling about her ex. She hands me her phone to help her out and I notice the texts she sent back and forth with her friend and my heart sinks when I saw she wrote something like "the driver is being so sketchy." not going to lie it hit me in my guts. I was being helpful and this young cute girl that reminded me of my sister took me for a creep. I instantly went cold and told her she should leave and just as she does she starts puking in my car. I could she it coming and held her head so she would aim in the bag and not my car. I lost all interest in helping her out after that and after making sure she was at least coherent, I drove off. She even got rude and demanded I not charge her for puke, even though I went out of my way to help her puke in a bag and not spill it on the way out. Didn't want to be involved anymore, I felt like garbage. Honestly can't say if she kept puking and needed help or she fell asleep/went unconscious outside in danger of who knows what if a dangerous guy stumbled on her. I figured me being kind was coming off creepy, even though I didn't even flirt with her, attempt to touch her other than help to aim her puke and looked away as she peed right outside my car/had panties showing from skirt. I turned the app off and drove home almost 10 miles empty. Didn't feel like making money or helping people get home safe/sound like I usually like to do. I felt pretty defeated


She wanted you to make a move. She was pissed you didn't

It's obvious

The "my driver is creepy" texts were her insurance policy in case the sex turned out bad she could cry rape.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> She wanted you to make a move. She was pissed you didn't
> 
> It's obvious
> 
> The "my driver is creepy" texts were her insurance policy in case the sex turned out bad she could cry rape.


Umm no. That's not how it works.

Boys, that's just another version of "She wants you."

It was an attempt to get her girlfriends to pay attention to her. By playing the "I'm in danger" card. Since none of her friends paid much attention, I'm betting she has played that card before.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

After reviewing this string days later, the takeaway is:

Quit working before 10pm. You wont miss a penny in tips.



iheartuber said:


> She wanted you to make a move. She was pissed you didn't
> 
> It's obvious
> 
> The "my driver is creepy" texts were her insurance policy in case the sex turned out bad she could cry rape.


Ease up on the RAPE CULTURE RHETORIC.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

ColumbusRides said:


> I do campus bars/clubs and I would never get in the back seat of a car helping some drunk girl. It's not my job to babysit, I would have told her to get out and left her on the porch.


Huh?



nouberipo said:


> Unbelievable. Uber treats drivers like dirt so I cannot understand why you are treating paxoles any differently. When you saw that she wrote "the driver is being sketchy" you should have dropped her on the side of the road period and recorded her as she puked then call the cops and let them know a drunk girl is publicly intoxicated on the side of th road. PAXOLES are just that. They care nothing about you, will take advantage of you (just like the millenials at Uber and Lyft corporate), and will do anything to not be charged. Driving drunk girls for below minimum wage as they degrade us is the epitome of humiliation. Calling you sketchy and you were trying to help is just plain wrong but the millenials could care less as they have very little understanding of people and the way the world works. Lesson learned and hopefully other drivers will read this and learn from it (e.g. don't pick up any entitled drunk millenial girls)
> 
> 
> and in return for watching out for them they are called "sketchy" and have complaints filed against them. Trying to be kind and helpful in the US is no longer considered a sign of character but instead is looked at as deviant.


And a potential money grab/lawsuit.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Drunks...


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Umm no. That's not how it works.
> 
> Boys, that's just another version of "She wants you."
> 
> It was an attempt to get her girlfriends to pay attention to her. By playing the "I'm in danger" card. Since none of her friends paid much attention, I'm betting she has played that card before.


Very interesting. I didn't mean to imply that she faked the creepy message because she wanted the driver but rather she is manipulating in general.

She wants what she wants and she's gonna make sure she gets it without any issues. In this case, I thought she wanted sex.

But maybe she just wanted attention.

Either way we both agree she was trying very hard to manipulate people to get what she wanted and was failing miserably.



Declineathon said:


> After reviewing this string days later, the takeaway is:
> 
> Quit working before 10pm. You wont miss a penny in tips.
> 
> ...


I dunno, I just put 2 and 2 together. Whining about the ex, lonely, drunk, no friends anywhere... then you throw in peeing in front of the driver. It's possible. Either way she was clearly
Angry about something and was taking it out on anyone in her path.

Now that said, if a girl pax is putting the hints out there, only a madman would do anything in that scenerio. Despite it being non professional it's just rude and depending on how far it goes, illegal.

If there's truly a connection get coffee, take it slow.

But there's a 99.9999% chance it's nowhere near that.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

When it comes down to it with drunk pax you always have to worry about them using your kindness against you. Even if it's not a matter of the female plotting against you should a consensual deal be unsatisfactory and so on.

This thread has run its course. The OP was either sentimental to her like a sister or had girlfriend type feelings for her and either one of those when they're drunk can put you in a bad situation. He's hopefully learned from it and everything else is beating the horse more.



To leave the OP with 1 main thing, just don't take lone drunk females home anymore during a rideshare work night. Even if they can utilize their smart phone well enough to report denial of service, just not worth it and you can always send a report to Uber/Lyft as well.

If they don't have another pax with them in the backseat, don't start the ride. It's better to not look like a news article in the first place. Whatever reward you'll get from saving a drunk lady (even if you are Superman and save them from the dangers of the night) is not worth the huge risk of them turning it all against you. A drunk pax like her will just go back out in the night again and you probably won't be there to save them next time.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

The few times this has happened to me I drove to the local police station and told the cops I have a problem rider.They handle it after that.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> When it comes down to it with drunk pax you always have to worry about them using your kindness against you. Even if it's not a matter of the female plotting against you should a consensual deal be unsatisfactory and so on.
> 
> This thread has run its course. The OP was either sentimental to her like a sister or had girlfriend type feelings for her and either one of those when they're drunk can put you in a bad situation. He's hopefully learned from it and everything else is beating the horse more.
> 
> ...


One time a girl was putting a very drunk friend in my car and I said "m'am im sorry I cannot take her home by herself." The friend said "I'm coming with" so I said "oh that's ok then"

NEVER take a drunk person of the opposite sex home alone


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Declineathon said:


> Ease up on the RAPE CULTURE RHETORIC


My post was in reply to these words:

"She wanted you to make a move. She was pissed you didn't"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

itendstonight said:


> Thank goodness I have an interior camera. I locked the clips for the ride if god forbid she claims anything. Everything was recorded and I'll prove it if need be. Crap part was the ride was ordered for her. So no clue how she will relay the trip to her friend in the morning
> 
> 
> No cleaning fee. I went all Matrix to get her to puke in my bags and having it not spill on the way out. Did 3* cus I don't want to run into her or her friends again. Nothing to gain there


Three? Are you kidding? One and report her as drunk and abusive.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> I dunno, I just put 2 and 2 together. Whining about the ex, lonely, drunk, no friends anywhere... then you throw in peeing in front of the driver.


Yes, because everyone knows that peeing outside while drunk means she wants sex ??


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TemptingFate said:


> If a woman is alone late at night, especially if she's inebriated, I usually watch for them to enter their building while I wait for the next ping. I think most women appreciate it and sometimes they leave a compliment or even tip. I don't do that for guys cause that would be weird. I guess that's sexist.


I'm a female and I tell females as they get out "I'll wait here until you're safely inside." If you say that (especially as a guy) it will not make them think you're creepy for watching them go to their door, and as a female I appreciate it when anyone drops me off and they do that.

For years this has been normal. In the past it was expected a gentleman would walk you to the DOOR to make sure you were safe. As a rideshare driver that would definitely be taken as creepy, but waiting in the car is not IF you tell the woman what you're doing.

I only do it for guys if they are very drunk and I don't want to find out the next day they fell down, hit their head, and died as I drove away.



The Gift of Fish said:


> I had this once. The woman was a danger to herself in her condition so I drove her a couple of miles to the nearest police station. "We don't want her!", said the cops but I handed her over anyway. They threatened me with putting her in the drunk tank but when they saw that I didn't care they stopped acting like Aholes and took her inside the police station.


How is putting HER in the drunk tank a threat?

Stupid cops...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How is putting HER in the drunk tank a threat?
> 
> Stupid cops...


Yeah... as threats go, that wasn't the most worrying one I've ever heard. I think they were thinking that she was going to be a belligerent/combative drunk. I just said that I hoped that they wouldn't put her in the drunk tank because she was a nice lady, "but you got to do what you got to do".

If she had been belligerent then I would obviously have dumped her at the app destination, but I took her to the cop shop because she needed specialist care and I didn't feel like going to an ER and having to wait, book her in etc etc.

She was one of those people who drink and drink and drink until they render themselves defenceless in public. A driver, or anyone else, would have been able to do absolutely anything (s)he wanted to this woman and she would have been unable to respond, or even know.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Yes, because everyone knows that peeing outside while drunk means she wants sex ??


You're asking the wrong question

It's not about whether I'm right or wrong to assume flirtation

It's about what the man does in this situation.

Gentleman all the way, as it should be


----------



## DG80 (Jul 2, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> I picked up a girl at a bar and she was pretty tipsy and fell asleep on the ride. Cool, no worries, happens all the time. I get her home and then she realizes she left her keys or lost them. I was feeling bad for her, I didn't want to drive off and have her lay on her porch alone all night without options. She was terrified off being left alone in the dark outside her apartment. She begged me not to leave even. So I let her stay in the back of the car while she phoned friends to see if they found her keys or would let her sleep over. I try to be supportive and get her to focus on reaching her friends cus she is stumbling a bit and bumbling about her ex. She hands me her phone to help her out and I notice the texts she sent back and forth with her friend and my heart sinks when I saw she wrote something like "the driver is being so sketchy." not going to lie it hit me in my guts. I was being helpful and this young cute girl that reminded me of my sister took me for a creep. I instantly went cold and told her she should leave and just as she does she starts puking in my car. I could she it coming and held her head so she would aim in the bag and not my car. I lost all interest in helping her out after that and after making sure she was at least coherent, I drove off. She even got rude and demanded I not charge her for puke, even though I went out of my way to help her puke in a bag and not spill it on the way out. Didn't want to be involved anymore, I felt like garbage. Honestly can't say if she kept puking and needed help or she fell asleep/went unconscious outside in danger of who knows what if a dangerous guy stumbled on her. I figured me being kind was coming off creepy, even though I didn't even flirt with her, attempt to touch her other than help to aim her puke and looked away as she peed right outside my car/had panties showing from skirt. I turned the app off and drove home almost 10 miles empty. Didn't feel like making money or helping people get home safe/sound like I usually like to do. I felt pretty defeated


Don't feel bad at all. She's drunk. She doesn't know what's going on. Once that ride ends, if she needs help, call the cops. It's not your place as a driver to be there. I'm also a sensitive want to help type person. However she could claim you did something. That text didn't help. Hope you have a dash cam in the future to avoid any sketchy your word against theirs.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> I picked up a girl at a bar and she was pretty tipsy and fell asleep on the ride. Cool, no worries, happens all the time. I get her home and then she realizes she left her keys or lost them. I was feeling bad for her, I didn't want to drive off and have her lay on her porch alone all night without options. She was terrified off being left alone in the dark outside her apartment. She begged me not to leave even. So I let her stay in the back of the car while she phoned friends to see if they found her keys or would let her sleep over. I try to be supportive and get her to focus on reaching her friends cus she is stumbling a bit and bumbling about her ex. She hands me her phone to help her out and I notice the texts she sent back and forth with her friend and my heart sinks when I saw she wrote something like "the driver is being so sketchy." not going to lie it hit me in my guts. I was being helpful and this young cute girl that reminded me of my sister took me for a creep. I instantly went cold and told her she should leave and just as she does she starts puking in my car. I could she it coming and held her head so she would aim in the bag and not my car. I lost all interest in helping her out after that and after making sure she was at least coherent, I drove off. She even got rude and demanded I not charge her for puke, even though I went out of my way to help her puke in a bag and not spill it on the way out. Didn't want to be involved anymore, I felt like garbage. Honestly can't say if she kept puking and needed help or she fell asleep/went unconscious outside in danger of who knows what if a dangerous guy stumbled on her. I figured me being kind was coming off creepy, even though I didn't even flirt with her, attempt to touch her other than help to aim her puke and looked away as she peed right outside my car/had panties showing from skirt. I turned the app off and drove home almost 10 miles empty. Didn't feel like making money or helping people get home safe/sound like I usually like to do. I felt pretty defeated


If you want to help people, volunteer for the Salvation Army, or something similar.
Uber/Lyft - paxhole in, shut up and drive, paxhol out. Collect $. Next.
This is not the job to give a crap about helping paxholes.


----------



## Senzo (Sep 26, 2018)

I once had a drunk young woman get in my car stumbling and took her to the north end. When i get in front of her apartment building shes passed out in the back seat and I can't wake her up. So, since its the north end I had to pull around the bend and park on the next block to wake her up. Took a few minutes and then she gets out of the car stumbling so i walk her back to the drop off and watch her let herself in thanking me for helping her. I left the meter running all this time so I get back to my car and complete the ride. Then I see a pop up for a 10 dollar tip. I guess its not all bad to be a good samaritan sometimes.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

This



MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> All girls are like this. Unless you look like a "chad," (1% of men), you'll be a "super creep" for even initiating a normal cordial conversation with her. Look up what a "foid" is and thank me later
> 
> I dont understand how you can have any sort of empathy for her? Why would you care what happens to her? She's an adult. Not a baby.
> 
> ...


Though I would say it has less to do with Chad and more to do with their image of attractive.

If you're cute "awesoooooome"

if not you're "like definitely trying rape her or something I mean do you see how you only look at her [perceived most attractive feature] total. Creeper."


----------



## Uberate (Dec 29, 2018)

think about it. it is a basic instinct to not trust people you just met because that is what protects us. her calling you sketchy was just an instinct. She could have said "I'm drunk and I can't tell if I am safe in this uber ride" but it is just easier to say you are sketchy. Don't take it so personal.

you checking out her panties while she was peeing and then posting on a website is a bit sketchy though, just FYI.


----------



## Faretoall (Jul 5, 2016)

grayspinner said:


> He was 'accused' (not really - that was not a trial, it was a job interview) and...
> 
> Now he's a Supreme Court Justice.
> 
> ...


Wish he would have filed a lawsuit against her that left her penniless. That would stop these false accusations 35 years later.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Faretoall said:


> Wish he would have filed a lawsuit against her that left her penniless. That would stop these false accusations 35 years later.


I wasn't there. I dont know what happened.

You weren't either.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I wasn't there. I dont know what happened.
> 
> You weren't either.


Nobody does.
That's the point.
That is the reason for the Statute of Limitations.
And slander and perjury laws.



ariel5466 said:


> Yes, because everyone knows that peeing outside while drunk means she wants sex ??


When my female dog is in heat, that's what she does.
Pee's everywhere she goes.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> That is the reason for the Statute of Limitations.


The statute of limitations pertains to bringing criminal charges and filing civil claims.

It does not preclude a person from claiming that something happened (or didn't happen).


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> The statute of limitations pertains to bringing criminal charges and filing civil claims.
> 
> It does not preclude a person from claiming that something happened (or didn't happen).


So, I can claim that you raped my dog 35 years ago, as long as I don't press charges or sue you in civil court.
Which is why I put in the "slander" part, eh?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Which is why I put in the "slander" part, eh?


You are leaving out the part about damages.

Sure, a person may demonstrate that they've been slandered. Demonstrating that the slander has in fact damaged you is a whole 'nother question.

Yeah sure, it hurt your feelings. In most cases, that's not enough to get a judgment that's worth going after.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah sure, it hurt your feelings. In most cases, that's not enough to get a judgment that's worth going after.


Hurt your feelings?
An accusation of rape will 'hurt your feelings'?

Since the female is always believed, a prosecution for felony rape will result in hurt feelings only?
Do you know what it costs to defend a felony accusation?

Even IF there is no prosecution - what will it cost to lose a good job? Your marriage? Your reputation? And, if you sue in civil court for the accusation ... what will THAT cost? And, even then ... what do you think your chances of success will be?

You'll always be remembered as ''that guy that got away with rape.''

Let's say, just for giggles, that you got an application for employement from Collin Finnerty. You decide to google him to see if anything shows up. Do it. You gonna hire him? He is marked the rest of his life because a stripper, high on drugs accused him of rape. Even the police helped frame him. His life is changed, forever.

Men. We are being hunted.
Especially if you are white, middle aged, successful.
It's open season.
Be careful out there.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Hurt your feelings?
> An accusation of rape will 'hurt your feelings'?
> 
> Since the female is always believed, a prosecution for felony rape will result in hurt feelings only?
> ...


I'm black, successful (corp job, several rentals and other stuff) and middle aged, I need to be extra careful lol


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Especially if you are white, middle aged, successful.


The real victims out there!


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a golden rule...

I don’t ride drunk pax...pretty or not
Not even tipsy ?...If you don’t like it, don’t drink ?...And YOU Get a cancel...and YOU GET a cancel....YOU ALL GET CANCELS!!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Hurt your feelings?
> An accusation of rape will 'hurt your feelings'?


Maybe I didn't make myself clear.

You're apparently the one who has hurt feelings.

And no, if a woman falsely accuses you of raping her 20 years ago, you are not going to lose your job over it, and you're not going to lose your marriage over it, and you are not going to be financially harmed by it.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Just go pro this kind of help and youll be all set


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> I picked up a girl at a bar and she was pretty tipsy and fell asleep on the ride. Cool, no worries, happens all the time. I get her home and then she realizes she left her keys or lost them. I was feeling bad for her, I didn't want to drive off and have her lay on her porch alone all night without options. She was terrified off being left alone in the dark outside her apartment. She begged me not to leave even. So I let her stay in the back of the car while she phoned friends to see if they found her keys or would let her sleep over. I try to be supportive and get her to focus on reaching her friends cus she is stumbling a bit and bumbling about her ex. She hands me her phone to help her out and I notice the texts she sent back and forth with her friend and my heart sinks when I saw she wrote something like "the driver is being so sketchy." not going to lie it hit me in my guts. I was being helpful and this young cute girl that reminded me of my sister took me for a creep. I instantly went cold and told her she should leave and just as she does she starts puking in my car. I could she it coming and held her head so she would aim in the bag and not my car. I lost all interest in helping her out after that and after making sure she was at least coherent, I drove off. She even got rude and demanded I not charge her for puke, even though I went out of my way to help her puke in a bag and not spill it on the way out. Didn't want to be involved anymore, I felt like garbage. Honestly can't say if she kept puking and needed help or she fell asleep/went unconscious outside in danger of who knows what if a dangerous guy stumbled on her. I figured me being kind was coming off creepy, even though I didn't even flirt with her, attempt to touch her other than help to aim her puke and looked away as she peed right outside my car/had panties showing from skirt. I turned the app off and drove home almost 10 miles empty. Didn't feel like making money or helping people get home safe/sound like I usually like to do. I felt pretty defeated


Tbf, this does seem sketchy


----------



## Uberate (Dec 29, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You are leaving out the part about damages.
> 
> Sure, a person may demonstrate that they've been slandered. Demonstrating that the slander has in fact damaged you is a whole 'nother question.
> 
> Yeah sure, it hurt your feelings. In most cases, that's not enough to get a judgment that's worth going after.


Women must come forward and tell their stories. Do not be silenced. There is never a reason for someone to be silenced.

Are there people that will abuse these stories? of course

But the REAL REASON women need to come forward is so they can speak their truth and be examples to younger generations. Silence allows these crimes to go on perpetually. A grandmother's, aunt's, mother's, or friend's story just might prevent a young girl from experiencing something in her life. It just might teach a young boy how not to treat women. It just might teach a young girl the importance of having self respect in the way she dresses and carries herself. (God knows they need better role models than Ariana Grande, Cardi B, and Nikki Minaj!). And it just might put someone rightfully in jail.

Kavanaugh sure as hell acted like he is guilty. Without evidence he can't be prosecuted. Welcome to America, innocent until proven guilty. All I have to say about the slander part is that no one goes through life being liked by everyone. You should expect people to talk shit about you, you should expect your reputation to be bad among some people. Everyone can look at a person in different lights. You can s.l.u.t. shame, rapist shame, shame, blame and judge all you want but don't forget to look in the mirror and do the same.

Save and document your text messages. Set up security cameras. Talk to your best friends on how to remain safe. ~ This goes for everyone, not just women.


----------



## Faretoall (Jul 5, 2016)

Uberate said:


> Women must come forward and tell their stories. Do not be silenced. There is never a reason for someone to be silenced.
> 
> Are there people that will abuse these stories? of course
> 
> ...


Women can come forward, as long as it is true..problem is women lie. When that happens the penalty should be just as severe as that of a rape conviction. Too many mens reputations are being ruined by an accusation impossible to defend against with little repercussions to the accuser.



ColumbusRides said:


> I do campus bars/clubs and I would never get in the back seat of a car helping some drunk girl. It's not my job to babysit, I would have told her to get out and left her on the porch.


Exactly, don't play white knight for drunk women.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Faretoall said:


> Women can come forward, as long as it is true..problem is women lie. When that happens the penalty should be just as severe as that of a rape conviction. Too many mens reputations are being ruined by an accusation impossible to defend against with little repercussions to the accuser.


Absolutely, they do. PEOPLE lie, both men and women.

And false accusations should be treated harshly.

But I'll worry about men's reputations when judges stop giving out probation to guys who are CONVICTED of rape.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ya after a pax texted her friend that you were creepy she handed you her phone so you could find the text and read it
> 
> makes perfect sense


That's exactly how girls behave. One second it's "ewe your wierd" the next second it's "help me, I need help". Have you ever met any girls? They turn different emotions on and off at will, depending on what they want at the moment. It's one of their super powers.


----------

